# HTC Cha Cha/Status Car Mode



## KuroiKiri (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, So lately my phone has decided to randomly turn on car mode whenever it wants, and no matter how many times I turn it off, it just turns back on. This affects everything from battery life (not allowing the screen to shut off), to call volumes, or if my phone will even let me accept the call.

I have read alot in the past couple days, and tried several things, from cleaning the charge port to attempting to root it, to use NODOCK, however, there are no methods that I can find to gain SU on the ChaCha, due to it's ridiculous S_on, and have found no method to take care of that, outside of HTC Dev..

Sadly I didn't manage to find this place in time to see several notices about how HTC dev doesn't actually turn S-Off... I had to find that out by myself, when, after loading PHO6img onto my sd and jumping into HBOOT, S_on was still there, and rather than letting me flash PHO6img, it just parses, until the battery dies.

So now i'm here, sadly a little late, but looking for advice. Is anyone here aware of a way to actually turn S_off on the HTC ChaCha, and finishing rooting, or of a way to stop the docking app without rooting the phone? Not concerned of the difficulty, I have a rooted Galaxy tab beside me, just need this fixed.

Thanks in advance,

KuroiKiri


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Does zergRush work on the cha cha?


----------



## KuroiKiri (Mar 24, 2012)

One comment says it was successful.... I shall give that a shot. Thanks jellybellys.. Really wish I had seen your warning about HTC dev before i went through that.. luckily I bought this phone straight up and the warranty is out anyway


----------



## KuroiKiri (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope, revolutionary merely tells me that it is not supported at this time. Any other ideas?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

KuroiKiri said:


> Nope, revolutionary merely tells me that it is not supported at this time. Any other ideas?


Did zergRush give you a temp root? What was the output?


----------

